

As wonderful as insane the Apple’s logo design  - mbyrne
http://gold3nratio.tumblr.com/post/6627609607/as-wonderful-as-insane-the-apples-logo-design-3

======
mbyrne
The Apple logo, designed by Rob Janoff in 1977, is based on the Fibonacci
series. As interpreted by @barcelosthiago

